# obamas BP oil spill it's still leaking



## bigrebnc1775

When are you going to plug the leak obama?
No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico 
Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.

Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
http://english.aljazeera.net/indepth/features/2011/09/2011912175412109550.html#.TnDFdQ5n1TQ.facebook
AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com


----------



## konradv




----------



## rightwinger

Maybe if Republicans apologized more to BP they would get around to finally fixing it


----------



## bigrebnc1775

konradv said:


>



That's an intelligent response. I'll try not to feed you anymore.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> Maybe if Republicans apologized more to BP they would get around to finally fixing it



obama said he was in charged and the liberals act like he can walk on water. So when will obama finish his job?


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Republicans apologized more to BP they would get around to finally fixing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama said he was in charged and the liberals act like he can walk on water. So when will obama finish his job?
Click to expand...


Maybe we should fine BP....it's their spill

Oh yea......I forgot........Republicans don't want to hurt their feelings


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Republicans apologized more to BP they would get around to finally fixing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama said he was in charged and the liberals act like he can walk on water. So when will obama finish his job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should fine BP....it's their spill
> 
> Oh yea......I forgot........Republicans don't want to hurt their feelings
Click to expand...


obama's inspectors gave the oil rig a passing score.


----------



## kiwiman127

It seems that we may have bigger issues in the future.  

*Guardian: 27,000 Abandoned Oil Wells in Gulf of Mexico Have Little Inspection[/B

]The BP oil leak in the Gulf of Mexico may be just a small-scale preview of events to come. According to a Guardian.co.uk article, there are 27,000 abandoned oil wells in the Gulf of Mexico. The Guardian obtained many of these facts from an AP investigation. Most wells are in shallow water and many come under state jurisdiction, notably Texas and California. The rules state the abandoned wells are to be securely capped to prevent any oil leaks. An abandoned well can be considered 'temporarily abandoned' for a year but must then be securely capped. Over 1000 abandoned wells in the Gulf of Mexico, still have 'temporary' status, some as long as from the 1950's. This demonstrates unequivocally the unbelievable lack of oversight by the federal government.

The Minerals Management Service had a reputation as having very cozy relations with the oil industry. In 15 months the Obama administration changed the agency name but apparently did little to improve oversight of the oil industry.

Guardian: 27,000 Abandoned Oil Wells in Gulf of Mexico Have Little Inspection - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com*


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama said he was in charged and the liberals act like he can walk on water. So when will obama finish his job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should fine BP....it's their spill
> 
> Oh yea......I forgot........Republicans don't want to hurt their feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama's inspectors gave the oil rig a passing score.
Click to expand...


Obama kicked BPs ass and made them pay for their spill

Republicans gave BP a blow job and scolded Obama for being mean


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bigrebnc1775 said:


> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico - Features - Al Jazeera English
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XYKRokgX00]Attack Watch Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should fine BP....it's their spill
> 
> Oh yea......I forgot........Republicans don't want to hurt their feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama's inspectors gave the oil rig a passing score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama kicked BPs ass and made them pay for their spill
> 
> Republicans gave BP a blow job and scolded Obama for being mean
Click to expand...


the oil wells are still leaking obama didn't kick their asses to bad another fail for obama. The Republicans screwed us on his also.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico - Features - Al Jazeera English
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XYKRokgX00]Attack Watch Commercial - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


please report me. I am a danger to the system


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bigrebnc1775 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico - Features - Al Jazeera English
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XYKRokgX00]Attack Watch Commercial - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please report me. I am a danger to the system
Click to expand...


"Watch out for magma, its liquid but its rock"  LOL

did you see this one?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6thHDbWfWo&feature=related]Hitler&#39;s Updated on Attack Watch on Twitter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.




Ummmm....no.

For starters, it stopped leaking awhile ago, it wasn't one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, and I can probably drop a gallon of motor oil in still water and it will cover the few odd square kilometers...the stuff does spread out at the density of sheen.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm....no.
> 
> For starters, it stopped leaking awhile ago, it wasn't one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, and I can probably drop a gallon of motor oil in still water and it will cover the few odd square kilometers...the stuff does spread out at the density of sheen.
Click to expand...


ok on your word the oil leak has stopped just because you say so. got it. What should we do with all those tar balls coming up from the gulf?


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ok on your word the oil leak has stopped just because you say so. got it. What should we do with all those tar balls coming up from the gulf?



The same place they were coming from before the Deepwater Horizon blew up and sank?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok on your word the oil leak has stopped just because you say so. got it. What should we do with all those tar balls coming up from the gulf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same place they were coming from before the Deepwater Horizon blew up and sank?
Click to expand...


As I said on your word there is not oil leaking from the gulf floor where the horizon use to be.


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok on your word the oil leak has stopped just because you say so. got it. What should we do with all those tar balls coming up from the gulf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same place they were coming from before the Deepwater Horizon blew up and sank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said on your word there is not oil leaking from the gulf floor where the horizon use to be.
Click to expand...


Nobody has found any yet. Certainly a sheen here or there around the Gulf doesn't qualify as proof of much of anything. Perhaps you noticed that when the Macondo blowout was happening, we had oil actually in the surf coming ashore? And since it was plugged we have...what....normal sheens from who knows what being dumped overboard from ships, other leaky wells which have nothing to do with Macondo, the usual oil seeps and geologic whatnot which causes such things...and no more oil washing ashore in the surf...and you want to blame something this near invisible on Obama? Why not just assign credit to the Easter Bunny or Santa Claus?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same place they were coming from before the Deepwater Horizon blew up and sank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said on your word there is not oil leaking from the gulf floor where the horizon use to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody has found any yet. Certainly a sheen here or there around the Gulf doesn't qualify as proof of much of anything. Perhaps you noticed that when the Macondo blowout was happening, we had oil actually in the surf coming ashore? And since it was plugged we have...what....normal sheens from who knows what being dumped overboard from ships, other leaky wells which have nothing to do with Macondo, the usual oil seeps and geologic whatnot which causes such things...and no more oil washing ashore in the surf...and you want to blame something this near invisible on Obama? Why not just assign credit to the Easter Bunny or Santa Claus?
Click to expand...


I started off with two links refuting your claim, but if you say there isn'y we'll go with that.


----------



## konradv

bigrebnc1775 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an intelligent response. I'll try not to feed you anymore.
Click to expand...


The best response you could expect considering you called it "Obama's oil spill".


----------



## bigrebnc1775

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an intelligent response. I'll try not to feed you anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The best response you could expect considering you called it "Obama's oil spill".
Click to expand...


Who was president? Who said he was incharge?

President Obama: I'm in charge of oil spill cleanup, but admits mistakes in reaction to BP slick

President Obama: I'm in charge of oil spill cleanup, but admits mistakes in reaction to BP slick - New York Daily News


----------



## konradv

bigrebnc1775 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an intelligent response. I'll try not to feed you anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best response you could expect considering you called it "Obama's oil spill".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was president? Who said he was incharge?
> 
> President Obama: I'm in charge of oil spill cleanup, but admits mistakes in reaction to BP slick
> 
> President Obama: I'm in charge of oil spill cleanup, but admits mistakes in reaction to BP slick - New York Daily News
Click to expand...


The Republicans have been giving BP political cover.  If there's a sheen, it could just as easily be the result of Perry's hair product washing off during his recent vacation to the Gulf shore!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

konradv said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best response you could expect considering you called it "Obama's oil spill".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was president? Who said he was incharge?
> 
> President Obama: I'm in charge of oil spill cleanup, but admits mistakes in reaction to BP slick
> 
> President Obama: I'm in charge of oil spill cleanup, but admits mistakes in reaction to BP slick - New York Daily News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Republicans have been giving BP political cover.  If there's a sheen, it could just as easily be the result of Perry's hair product washing off during his recent vacation to the Gulf shore!!!
Click to expand...


Who said they were in charge?


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I started off with two links refuting your claim, but if you say there isn'y we'll go with that.



You did no such thing. From your second reference.

"Tar balls washed onto Gulf of Mexico beaches by Tropical Storm Lee earlier this month show that oil left over from last year's BP spill isn't breaking down as quickly as some scientists thought it would, university researchers said Tuesday."

The well isn't leaking. It is just old oil previously spilled. And it still isn't Obama's fault. Go down to South Padre Island, dig around in the beach, you can still probably find oil from Ixtoc, the other huge spill which didn't kill the GOM, and wasn't Obama's fault either.


----------



## jillian

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Republicans apologized more to BP they would get around to finally fixing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama said he was in charged and the liberals act like he can walk on water. So when will obama finish his job?
Click to expand...


i'm sorry... was there a point to this thread? 

seriously. surely you have enough to disagree with where you don't have to go all fauxrage on us.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started off with two links refuting your claim, but if you say there isn'y we'll go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did no such thing. From your second reference.
> 
> "Tar balls washed onto Gulf of Mexico beaches by Tropical Storm Lee earlier this month show that oil left over from last year's BP spill isn't breaking down as quickly as some scientists thought it would, university researchers said Tuesday."
> 
> The well isn't leaking. It is just old oil previously spilled. And it still isn't Obama's fault. Go down to South Padre Island, dig around in the beach, you can still probably find oil from Ixtoc, the other huge spill which didn't kill the GOM, and wasn't Obama's fault either.
Click to expand...


From the first link

Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.

Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico - Features - Al Jazeera English

Here's  a picture date Aug 11 2011 of one of the leaks


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jillian said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Republicans apologized more to BP they would get around to finally fixing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama said he was in charged and the liberals act like he can walk on water. So when will obama finish his job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sorry... was there a point to this thread?
> 
> seriously. surely you have enough to disagree with where you don't have to go all fauxrage on us.
Click to expand...


another unfinished job I guess


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> From the first link
> 
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.



"not far from BP's well".

Meaning, "we don't have shit all for a clue where it came from, but since it is within an area the size of Rhode Island near the BP well, it must be from the BP well!"

Yes, deductive reasoning at its best.

So when BP inspected the wellhead and there was no leak, I suppose that isn't near as sexy as whatever Al-Jazeera wanted to imply on a slow news day?

BP and GCIMT Confirm No Oil Leak From the Macondo Well | Press | BP 

Is there any reason why you only mentioned one side of this story? Is this what passes for objective thinking in your world? Or is it primarily a consequence of years of public education in America?


----------



## xotoxi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11...



WHAT THE FUCK!!!

What the hell is Homeland Security doing letting a muslim news organization fly over our airspace???  And on 9/11!!!

JEBUS CHRIBIST!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

xotoxi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!!!
> 
> What the hell is Homeland Security doing letting a muslim news organization fly over our airspace???  And on 9/11!!!
> 
> JEBUS CHRIBIST!!!
Click to expand...


Finally someone caught that


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the first link
> 
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "not far from BP's well".
> 
> Meaning, "we don't have shit all for a clue where it came from, but since it is within an area the size of Rhode Island near the BP well, it must be from the BP well!"
> 
> Yes, deductive reasoning at its best.
> 
> So when BP inspected the wellhead and there was no leak, I suppose that isn't near as sexy as whatever Al-Jazeera wanted to imply on a slow news day?
> 
> BP and GCIMT Confirm No Oil Leak From the Macondo Well | Press | BP
> 
> Is there any reason why you only mentioned one side of this story? Is this what passes for objective thinking in your world? Or is it primarily a consequence of years of public education in America?
Click to expand...


ok just because you say it isn't so there's no oil leaking got it.


----------



## martybegan

kiwiman127 said:


> It seems that we may have bigger issues in the future.
> 
> *Guardian: 27,000 Abandoned Oil Wells in Gulf of Mexico Have Little Inspection[/B
> 
> ]The BP oil leak in the Gulf of Mexico may be just a small-scale preview of events to come. According to a Guardian.co.uk article, there are 27,000 abandoned oil wells in the Gulf of Mexico. The Guardian obtained many of these facts from an AP investigation. Most wells are in shallow water and many come under state jurisdiction, notably Texas and California. The rules state the abandoned wells are to be securely capped to prevent any oil leaks. An abandoned well can be considered 'temporarily abandoned' for a year but must then be securely capped. Over 1000 abandoned wells in the Gulf of Mexico, still have 'temporary' status, some as long as from the 1950's. This demonstrates unequivocally the unbelievable lack of oversight by the federal government.
> 
> The Minerals Management Service had a reputation as having very cozy relations with the oil industry. In 15 months the Obama administration changed the agency name but apparently did little to improve oversight of the oil industry.
> 
> Guardian: 27,000 Abandoned Oil Wells in Gulf of Mexico Have Little Inspection - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com*


*

The gulf normally recieves a substantial dose of petroleum from natural surface breaks of oil bearing rock strata. If the leak is slow enough the indegenous bacteria are more than capable of digesting the oil leeched into the gulf. 

The warm water of the gulf aids the process, which is why most of the effects from the main spill dissipated so quickly. This is compared to the exxon valdez, which spilled in far colder and far less bioactive water. 

to some bacteria crude petroleum is like sugar. as the food supply increases they multiply and take care of the problem. The issue during the main spill is that the rate was too fast for the bacteria to handle, and the concentrations too high to allow for effective biological activity.*


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ok just because you say it isn't so there's no oil leaking got it.



I didn't say any such thing. Someone checked the well. It isn't leaking. Next.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok just because you say it isn't so there's no oil leaking got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say any such thing. Someone checked the well. It isn't leaking. Next.
Click to expand...


Thats what you have been saying the whole thread. there is no leak.

But tell me who's checked the well?


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok just because you say it isn't so there's no oil leaking got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say any such thing. Someone checked the well. It isn't leaking. Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what you have been saying the whole thread. there is no leak.
> 
> But tell me who's checked the well?
Click to expand...


Someone who can. And did. While being watched by the Gulf Coast Incident Management Team. And the US Coast Guard, BOEMRE representatives, and representatives from Louisiana, Florida and Mississippi.

Are you mentally challenged in some way we need to know about?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say any such thing. Someone checked the well. It isn't leaking. Next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what you have been saying the whole thread. there is no leak.
> 
> But tell me who's checked the well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone who can. And did. While being watched by the Gulf Coast Incident Management Team. And the US Coast Guard, BOEMRE representatives, and representatives from Louisiana, Florida and Mississippi.
> 
> Are you mentally challenged in some way we need to know about?
Click to expand...


OH I see so obama's coast guard checked it and obama says the leaks stopped but we have oil coming up from the gulf floor near the accident site. Got it. Man you sure are a tricky fellar.


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you mentally challenged in some way we need to know about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH I see so obama's coast guard checked it and obama says the leaks stopped
Click to expand...


A majority of the Coast Guard was not hired under Obama's watch. My step-brother, for example, was hired under Clinton's watch. And yes, they say the leak is stopped. Considering that they went and looked, and neither you, nor Al-Jazeera did, that means they are pretty far up the credibility ladder, when compared to you and Al-Jazeera.



			
				bigrebnc said:
			
		

> but we have oil coming up from the gulf floor near the accident site. Got it. Man you sure are a tricky fellar.



Your reference did not say the oil was coming from the Gulf floor, let alone a leaking wellhead. It said there was something, which looked like oil, somewhere within a state's area of the old Macondo wellhead. Which maybe was a Macondo oil type, without telling us what percentage of other oils fit the same isotopic profile of Macondo oil. Like perhaps half of the Gulf might be. Hard to tell, because the "expert" didn't tell us how many other oil types he compared it to, only that it might be Macondo oil. And then, we discover this, from your Al-Jazeera reference.

"While not ruling out the possibility that oil could be seeping out of the giant reservoir, which would be the worst-case scenario, Overton believes the oil currently reaching the surface is likely from oil that was trapped in the damaged rigging on the seafloor."

Are you going to blame Obama for bunker oil coming to the surface from WWII oil tankers sunk by German U-boats along the eastern seaboard next? Makes as much sense as what you are trying to do with the Macondo well.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you mentally challenged in some way we need to know about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH I see so obama's coast guard checked it and obama says the leaks stopped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A majority of the Coast Guard was not hired under Obama's watch. My step-brother, for example, was hired under Clinton's watch. And yes, they say the leak is stopped. Considering that they went and looked, and neither you, nor Al-Jazeera did, that means they are pretty far up the credibility ladder, when compared to you and Al-Jazeera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we have oil coming up from the gulf floor near the accident site. Got it. Man you sure are a tricky fellar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your reference did not say the oil was coming from the Gulf floor, let alone a leaking wellhead. It said there was something, which looked like oil, somewhere within a state's area of the old Macondo wellhead. Which maybe was a Macondo oil type, without telling us what percentage of other oils fit the same isotopic profile of Macondo oil. Like perhaps half of the Gulf might be. Hard to tell, because the "expert" didn't tell us how many other oil types he compared it to, only that it might be Macondo oil. And then, we discover this, from your Al-Jazeera reference.
> 
> "While not ruling out the possibility that oil could be seeping out of the giant reservoir, which would be the worst-case scenario, Overton believes the oil currently reaching the surface is likely from oil that was trapped in the damaged rigging on the seafloor."
> 
> Are you going to blame Obama for bunker oil coming to the surface from WWII oil tankers sunk by German U-boats along the eastern seaboard next? Makes as much sense as what you are trying to do with the Macondo well.
Click to expand...




> A majority of the Coast Guard was not hired under Obama's watch. My step-brother, for example, was hired under Clinton's watch. And yes, they say the leak is stopped.



It's still obama's coast guard.



> "While not ruling out the possibility that oil could be seeping out of the giant reservoir, which would be the worst-case scenario, Overton believes the oil currently reaching the surface is likely from oil that was trapped in the damaged rigging on the seafloor."



I thought you said there wasn't  any oil coming up from the oil rig site? Whats up with that?




> Are you going to blame Obama for bunker oil coming to the surface from WWII oil tankers sunk by German U-boats along the eastern seaboard next?


If obama say's he's in charge you can bet your last dollar I will hold him accountable.


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to blame Obama for bunker oil coming to the surface from WWII oil tankers sunk by German U-boats along the eastern seaboard next? Makes as much sense as what you are trying to do with the Macondo well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still obama's coast guard.
Click to expand...


Sins of the father? Nope, doesn't work. 



			
				bigrebnc said:
			
		

> "While not ruling out the possibility that oil could be seeping out of the giant reservoir, which would be the worst-case scenario, Overton believes the oil currently reaching the surface is likely from oil that was trapped in the damaged rigging on the seafloor."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said there wasn't  any oil coming up from the oil rig site? Whats up with that?
Click to expand...


Your poor reading comprehension apparently. I said no such thing.



			
				bigrebnc said:
			
		

> Are you going to blame Obama for bunker oil coming to the surface from WWII oil tankers sunk by German U-boats along the eastern seaboard next?
> 
> 
> 
> If obama say's he's in charge you can bet your last dollar I will hold him accountable.
Click to expand...


Then you are a fool. Obama no more caused a poor cement job to happen in temporal proximity to escaping high pressure oil and gas than you can be accused of flight capability by flapping your arms.

Why don't you go find something you can blame him for, and stick to that, rather than forcing yourself to make stuff up?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to blame Obama for bunker oil coming to the surface from WWII oil tankers sunk by German U-boats along the eastern seaboard next? Makes as much sense as what you are trying to do with the Macondo well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still obama's coast guard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sins of the father? Nope, doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Your poor reading comprehension apparently. I said no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to blame Obama for bunker oil coming to the surface from WWII oil tankers sunk by German U-boats along the eastern seaboard next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If obama say's he's in charge you can bet your last dollar I will hold him accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are a fool. Obama no more caused a poor cement job to happen in temporal proximity to escaping high pressure oil and gas than you can be accused of flight capability by flapping your arms.
> 
> Why don't you go find something you can blame him for, and stick to that, rather than forcing yourself to make stuff up?
Click to expand...


Here are your post's saying there is not oil leak or the leak has stopped, or no one has found any oil.





RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm....no.
> 
> *For starters, it stopped leaking awhile ago*, it wasn't one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, and I can probably drop a gallon of motor oil in still water and it will cover the few odd square kilometers...the stuff does spread out at the density of sheen.
Click to expand...




RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same place they were coming from before the Deepwater Horizon blew up and sank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said on your word there is not oil leaking from the gulf floor where the horizon use to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nobody has found any yet.* Certainly a sheen here or there around the Gulf doesn't qualify as proof of much of anything. Perhaps you noticed that when the Macondo blowout was happening, we had oil actually in the surf coming ashore? And since it was plugged we have...what....normal sheens from who knows what being dumped overboard from ships, other leaky wells which have nothing to do with Macondo, the usual oil seeps and geologic whatnot which causes such things...and no more oil washing ashore in the surf...and you want to blame something this near invisible on Obama? Why not just assign credit to the Easter Bunny or Santa Claus?
Click to expand...




RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started off with two links refuting your claim, but if you say there isn'y we'll go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did no such thing. From your second reference.
> 
> "Tar balls washed onto Gulf of Mexico beaches by Tropical Storm Lee earlier this month show that oil left over from last year's BP spill isn't breaking down as quickly as some scientists thought it would, university researchers said Tuesday."
> 
> *The well isn't leaking.* It is just old oil previously spilled. And it still isn't Obama's fault. Go down to South Padre Island, dig around in the beach, you can still probably find oil from Ixtoc, the other huge spill which didn't kill the GOM, and wasn't Obama's fault either.
Click to expand...


You were saying?


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You were saying?



Thank you for proving my point. I certainly never said anything about oil coming up from the non-leaking wellhead other than it had been checked, and wasn't leaking. If you can't even be bothered to read your own references before misrepresenting them, and then becoming confused when other people quote your own information back at you, may I recommend a forum specializing in conversations between the intellectually challenged?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still obama's coast guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sins of the father? Nope, doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Your poor reading comprehension apparently. I said no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are a fool. Obama no more caused a poor cement job to happen in temporal proximity to escaping high pressure oil and gas than you can be accused of flight capability by flapping your arms.
> 
> Why don't you go find something you can blame him for, and stick to that, rather than forcing yourself to make stuff up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are your post's saying there is not oil leak or the leak has stopped, or no one has found any oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started off with two links refuting your claim, but if you say there isn'y we'll go with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did no such thing. From your second reference.
> 
> "Tar balls washed onto Gulf of Mexico beaches by Tropical Storm Lee earlier this month show that oil left over from last year's BP spill isn't breaking down as quickly as some scientists thought it would, university researchers said Tuesday."
> 
> *The well isn't leaking.* It is just old oil previously spilled. And it still isn't Obama's fault. Go down to South Padre Island, dig around in the beach, you can still probably find oil from Ixtoc, the other huge spill which didn't kill the GOM, and wasn't Obama's fault either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were saying?
Click to expand...




RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm....no.
> 
> *For starters, it stopped leaking awhile ago*, it wasn't one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, and I can probably drop a gallon of motor oil in still water and it will cover the few odd square kilometers...the stuff does spread out at the density of sheen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same place they were coming from before the Deepwater Horizon blew up and sank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said on your word there is not oil leaking from the gulf floor where the horizon use to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nobody has found any yet.* Certainly a sheen here or there around the Gulf doesn't qualify as proof of much of anything. Perhaps you noticed that when the Macondo blowout was happening, we had oil actually in the surf coming ashore? And since it was plugged we have...what....normal sheens from who knows what being dumped overboard from ships, other leaky wells which have nothing to do with Macondo, the usual oil seeps and geologic whatnot which causes such things...and no more oil washing ashore in the surf...and you want to blame something this near invisible on Obama? Why not just assign credit to the Easter Bunny or Santa Claus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started off with two links refuting your claim, but if you say there isn'y we'll go with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did no such thing. From your second reference.
> 
> "Tar balls washed onto Gulf of Mexico beaches by Tropical Storm Lee earlier this month show that oil left over from last year's BP spill isn't breaking down as quickly as some scientists thought it would, university researchers said Tuesday."
> 
> *The well isn't leaking.* It is just old oil previously spilled. And it still isn't Obama's fault. Go down to South Padre Island, dig around in the beach, you can still probably find oil from Ixtoc, the other huge spill which didn't kill the GOM, and wasn't Obama's fault either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. I certainly never said anything about oil coming up from the non-leaking wellhead other than it had been checked, and wasn't leaking. If you can't even be bothered to read your own references before misrepresenting them, and then becoming confused when other people quote your own information back at you, may I recommend a forum specializing in conversations between the intellectually challenged?
Click to expand...


When you delete most of the post I can put it back like it was. You are a lying sack of shiit you did in fact say there was no leak.


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico - Features - Al Jazeera English
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com



so now it is Obama's oil spill?
Sheesh.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico - Features - Al Jazeera English
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now it is Obama's oil spill?
> Sheesh.
Click to expand...


He said he was in chargeso yes it's his continued oil leak.


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> When you delete most of the post I can put it back like it was. You are a lying sack of shiit you did in fact say there was no leak.



I said that the wellhead isn't leaking because the people who went down there and inspected it reported back there was no leak. Certainly I didn't personally examine it any more than you did, and therefore have nothing to lie about. Al-Jazeera and your speculative nonsense on the topic however.....


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> He said he was in chargeso yes it's his continued oil leak.



Once you overlook the fact that your sources said it isn't leaking anyway.....


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico - Features - Al Jazeera English
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now it is Obama's oil spill?
> Sheesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said he was in chargeso yes it's his continued oil leak.
Click to expand...


Well he is responsible for the Tea Party.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you delete most of the post I can put it back like it was. You are a lying sack of shiit you did in fact say there was no leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that the wellhead isn't leaking because the people who went down there and inspected it reported back there was no leak. Certainly I didn't personally examine it any more than you did, and therefore have nothing to lie about. Al-Jazeera and your speculative nonsense on the topic however.....
Click to expand...


You don't have to keep removing and repeating what you think you said here's eaxactly what you said



RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started off with two links refuting your claim, but if you say there isn'y we'll go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did no such thing. From your second reference.
> 
> "Tar balls washed onto Gulf of Mexico beaches by Tropical Storm Lee earlier this month show that oil left over from last year's BP spill isn't breaking down as quickly as some scientists thought it would, university researchers said Tuesday."
> 
> *The well isn't leaking.* It is just old oil previously spilled. And it still isn't Obama's fault. Go down to South Padre Island, dig around in the beach, you can still probably find oil from Ixtoc, the other huge spill which didn't kill the GOM, and wasn't Obama's fault either.
Click to expand...


You were saying?[/QUOTE]



RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm....no.
> 
> *For starters, it stopped leaking awhile ago*, it wasn't one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, and I can probably drop a gallon of motor oil in still water and it will cover the few odd square kilometers...the stuff does spread out at the density of sheen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same place they were coming from before the Deepwater Horizon blew up and sank?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said on your word there is not oil leaking from the gulf floor where the horizon use to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nobody has found any yet.* Certainly a sheen here or there around the Gulf doesn't qualify as proof of much of anything. Perhaps you noticed that when the Macondo blowout was happening, we had oil actually in the surf coming ashore? And since it was plugged we have...what....normal sheens from who knows what being dumped overboard from ships, other leaky wells which have nothing to do with Macondo, the usual oil seeps and geologic whatnot which causes such things...and no more oil washing ashore in the surf...and you want to blame something this near invisible on Obama? Why not just assign credit to the Easter Bunny or Santa Claus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started off with two links refuting your claim, but if you say there isn'y we'll go with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did no such thing. From your second reference.
> 
> "Tar balls washed onto Gulf of Mexico beaches by Tropical Storm Lee earlier this month show that oil left over from last year's BP spill isn't breaking down as quickly as some scientists thought it would, university researchers said Tuesday."
> 
> *The well isn't leaking.* It is just old oil previously spilled. And it still isn't Obama's fault. Go down to South Padre Island, dig around in the beach, you can still probably find oil from Ixtoc, the other huge spill which didn't kill the GOM, and wasn't Obama's fault either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point. I certainly never said anything about oil coming up from the non-leaking wellhead other than it had been checked, and wasn't leaking. If you can't even be bothered to read your own references before misrepresenting them, and then becoming confused when other people quote your own information back at you, may I recommend a forum specializing in conversations between the intellectually challenged?
Click to expand...


Have fun


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now it is Obama's oil spill?
> Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he was in chargeso yes it's his continued oil leak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he is responsible for the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


What the fuck?


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *The well isn't leaking.* It is just old oil previously spilled. And it still isn't Obama's fault. Go down to South Padre Island, dig around in the beach, you can still probably find oil from Ixtoc, the other huge spill which didn't kill the GOM, and wasn't Obama's fault either.
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
Click to expand...


I was repeating what your references said. The well isn't leaking. Don't like what your references say, don't use them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The well isn't leaking.* It is just old oil previously spilled. And it still isn't Obama's fault. Go down to South Padre Island, dig around in the beach, you can still probably find oil from Ixtoc, the other huge spill which didn't kill the GOM, and wasn't Obama's fault either.
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was repeating what your references said. The well isn't leaking. Don't like what your references say, don't use them.
Click to expand...


Youeven acknowledged this. Your're a fool if you believe what this current adminastraition says.



RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you mentally challenged in some way we need to know about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH I see so obama's coast guard checked it and obama says the leaks stopped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A majority of the Coast Guard was not hired under Obama's watch. My step-brother, for example, was hired under Clinton's watch. And yes, they say the leak is stopped. Considering that they went and looked, and neither you, nor Al-Jazeera did, that means they are pretty far up the credibility ladder, when compared to you and Al-Jazeera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we have oil coming up from the gulf floor near the accident site. Got it. Man you sure are a tricky fellar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your reference did not say the oil was coming from the Gulf floor, let alone a leaking wellhead. It said there was something, which looked like oil, somewhere within a state's area of the old Macondo wellhead. Which maybe was a Macondo oil type, without telling us what percentage of other oils fit the same isotopic profile of Macondo oil. Like perhaps half of the Gulf might be. Hard to tell, because the "expert" didn't tell us how many other oil types he compared it to, only that it might be Macondo oil. And then, we discover this, from your Al-Jazeera reference.
> 
> "While not ruling out the possibility that oil could be seeping out of the giant reservoir, which would be the worst-case scenario, Overton believes the oil currently reaching the surface is likely from oil that was trapped in the damaged rigging on the seafloor."
> 
> Are you going to blame Obama for bunker oil coming to the surface from WWII oil tankers sunk by German U-boats along the eastern seaboard next? Makes as much sense as what you are trying to do with the Macondo well.
Click to expand...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> When are you going to plug the leak obama?




Corporations are responsible only for their successes - government is responsible for all of their failures - meanwhile, living breathing people who blame government for their failures are just leeches.

Got it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations are responsible only for their successes - government is responsible for all of their failures - meanwhile, living breathing people who blame government for their failures are just leeches.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


obama said he was in charge before he took his golf trip.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporations are responsible only for their successes - government is responsible for all of their failures - meanwhile, living breathing people who blame government for their failures are just leeches.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama said he was in charge before he took his golf trip.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry. I cant understand you. All I hear is the sound of a whining pussy bitch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

oohpoopahdoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oohpoopahdoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> corporations are responsible only for their successes - government is responsible for all of their failures - meanwhile, living breathing people who blame government for their failures are just leeches.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama said he was in charge before he took his golf trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm sorry. I cant understand you. All i hear is the sound of a whining pussy bitch.
Click to expand...


obama said he was in charge then went on his golf trip how much more simpler can it be said?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> oohpoopahdoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama said he was in charge before he took his golf trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry. I cant understand you. All i hear is the sound of a whining pussy bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama said he was in charge then went on his golf trip how much more simpler can it be said?
Click to expand...


Wait, what? I still **** hear you. You sound like a gurgling whining pussy, that's all I hear.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oohpoopahdoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry. I cant understand you. All i hear is the sound of a whining pussy bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama said he was in charge then went on his golf trip how much more simpler can it be said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what? I still **** hear you. You sound like a gurgling whining pussy, that's all I hear.
Click to expand...


Pull your head out of obama's ass once and a while and you might could hear, but then you would still have to clean his shit particals from your ears.


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said he was in chargeso yes it's his continued oil leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he is responsible for the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck?
Click to expand...


Had Obama not won, the Tea Party would still be a really small group of outsider libertarians.


----------



## RGR

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile, living breathing people who blame government for their failures are just leeches.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


What are people who pretend that the government has anything to do with causing a leak, which they didn't, plugging a leak, which they didn't, or pretending something is still leaking, which it isn't? There might be a new name for this level of delusion!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile, living breathing people who blame government for their failures are just leeches.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are people who pretend that the government has anything to do with causing a leak, which they didn't, plugging a leak, which they didn't, or pretending something is still leaking, which it isn't? There might be a new name for this level of delusion!
Click to expand...


You're still coming back for more? When will obama strop the leak?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he is responsible for the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had Obama not won, the Tea Party would still be a really small group of outsider libertarians.
Click to expand...


I don't think so, McCain  would have done something stupid like push some liberal agenda like Bush did. The tea party birth for due to Bush if you think about it.


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're still coming back for more? When will obama strop the leak?



What leak?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still coming back for more? When will obama strop the leak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What leak?
Click to expand...


The one in the news or did you miss it like obama did?


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Obama not won, the Tea Party would still be a really small group of outsider libertarians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, McCain  would have done something stupid like push some liberal agenda like Bush did. The tea party birth for due to Bush if you think about it.
Click to expand...


But McCain was a republican and there was Palin as well most all of the current Tea Party members would have just kept their mouths shut as far as any criticism goes.


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still coming back for more? When will obama strop the leak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What leak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one in the news or did you miss it like obama did?
Click to expand...


You must mean the Macondo prospect, Deepwater Horizon disaster? That is real old news, the company got it capped sometime early last August.

Glad we finally got THAT settled.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> What leak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one in the news or did you miss it like obama did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must mean the Macondo prospect, Deepwater Horizon disaster? That is real old news, the company got it capped sometime early last August.
> 
> Glad we finally got THAT settled.
Click to expand...


No the recent news release, oh thats right since it's negative on obama it didn't happen. Got it.


----------



## uscitizen

Ohh you mean the oil that is still out there from the origional spill?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> Ohh you mean the oil that is still out there from the origional spill?



no the oil that he deied was coming up from the wreck area of the gulf floor.


----------



## idb

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he is responsible for the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had Obama not won, the Tea Party would still be a really small group of outsider libertarians.
Click to expand...


The Tea Party are librarians?
Wait...I'll just get my glasses...


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No the recent news release, oh thats right since it's negative on obama it didn't happen. Got it.



While I'm sure Obamaites and anti-Obamaites have good reason to use the same factual information to pretend he is either the second coming of Christ, or the Anti-Christ, do these nonsense advocacy positions really belong in the energy sub-forum? Surely there is a pro/con Obama thread somewhere else around here, one which doesn't require people pretending that a deep water drilling blowout has something to do with who happens to be running the executive branch of the US at that particular point in time?


----------



## RGR

uscitizen said:


> Ohh you mean the oil that is still out there from the origional spill?



What spill? Is there another one around someone hasn't told us about!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the recent news release, oh thats right since it's negative on obama it didn't happen. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm sure Obamaites and anti-Obamaites have good reason to use the same factual information to pretend he is either the second coming of Christ, or the Anti-Christ, do these nonsense advocacy positions really belong in the energy sub-forum? Surely there is a pro/con Obama thread somewhere else around here, one which doesn't require people pretending that a deep water drilling blowout has something to do with who happens to be running the executive branch of the US at that particular point in time?
Click to expand...


dude go fucking tell that bullshit to someone who might believe it.


----------



## RGR

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the recent news release, oh thats right since it's negative on obama it didn't happen. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm sure Obamaites and anti-Obamaites have good reason to use the same factual information to pretend he is either the second coming of Christ, or the Anti-Christ, do these nonsense advocacy positions really belong in the energy sub-forum? Surely there is a pro/con Obama thread somewhere else around here, one which doesn't require people pretending that a deep water drilling blowout has something to do with who happens to be running the executive branch of the US at that particular point in time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude go fucking tell that bullshit to someone who might believe it.
Click to expand...


I just did. This place isn't just populated by morons who confuse politics with oil well blowouts.


----------



## sealybobo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com



Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?

Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.

*Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*

*Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

sealybobo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
Click to expand...

No Republican blamed obama for the oil spill 
as for attacking Trump, it would be hypocritical of leftists since they have been bitching every time he tries to do something with people coming into America.
Ae you now in support of the wall and tighter immigration restrictions?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RGR said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the recent news release, oh thats right since it's negative on obama it didn't happen. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm sure Obamaites and anti-Obamaites have good reason to use the same factual information to pretend he is either the second coming of Christ, or the Anti-Christ, do these nonsense advocacy positions really belong in the energy sub-forum? Surely there is a pro/con Obama thread somewhere else around here, one which doesn't require people pretending that a deep water drilling blowout has something to do with who happens to be running the executive branch of the US at that particular point in time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude go fucking tell that bullshit to someone who might believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did. This place isn't just populated by morons who confuse politics with oil well blowouts.
Click to expand...

Try again


----------



## White 6

sealybobo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
Click to expand...

Damn.  I don't like trump and don't generally believe in trump derangement syndrome, but your post is a special kind of stupid.


----------



## idb

sealybobo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
Click to expand...

I recall that Obama deliberately allowed Zika virus into the country because...he hates the US/so that he could weaken the country/declare martial law/install Sharia Law/take our guns...delete as appropriate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

White 6 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn.  I don't like trump and don't generally believe in trump derangement syndrome, but your post is a special kind of stupid.
Click to expand...

TDS is real
HE OR SHE HAD TO GO BACK TO A 2011 THREAD???? LOL


----------



## Crepitus

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Republican blamed obama for the oil spill
> as for attacking Trump, it would be hypocritical of leftists since they have been bitching every time he tries to do something with people coming into America.
> Ae you now in support of the wall and tighter immigration restrictions?
Click to expand...

Who's op is this?

(Wait for it....)


----------



## Indeependent

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Republicans apologized more to BP they would get around to finally fixing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama said he was in charged and the liberals act like he can walk on water. So when will obama finish his job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should fine BP....it's their spill
> 
> Oh yea......I forgot........Republicans don't want to hurt their feelings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama's inspectors gave the oil rig a passing score.
Click to expand...

Maybe they thought it was Iran’s nuclear facilities?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Crepitus said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Republican blamed obama for the oil spill
> as for attacking Trump, it would be hypocritical of leftists since they have been bitching every time he tries to do something with people coming into America.
> Ae you now in support of the wall and tighter immigration restrictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's op is this?
> 
> (Wait for it....)
Click to expand...

Dumb fuck you don't have to ask


----------



## Crepitus

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Republican blamed obama for the oil spill
> as for attacking Trump, it would be hypocritical of leftists since they have been bitching every time he tries to do something with people coming into America.
> Ae you now in support of the wall and tighter immigration restrictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's op is this?
> 
> (Wait for it....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb fuck you don't have to ask
Click to expand...

 So....

Who's the OP?

The OP that says "Obama's oil spill"?

You know, that op?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wow.....................the oil well was capped back in 2010, yet Little Retarded Rebecca thinks that it's still leaking because he desperately wants something to blame Obama for.

Hey Little Retarded Rebecca, might wanna do some more research.  This is from the EPA website.........

Deepwater Horizon – BP Gulf of Mexico Oil Spill | US EPA

*On April 20, 2010, the oil drilling rig Deepwater Horizon, operating in the Macondo Prospect in the Gulf of Mexico, exploded and sank resulting in the death of 11 workers on the Deepwater Horizon and the largest spill of oil in the history of marine oil drilling operations.  4 million barrels of oil flowed from the damaged Macondo well over an 87-day period, before it was finally capped on July 15, 2010.  On December 15, 2010, the United States filed a complaint in District Court against BP Exploration & Production and several other defendants alleged to be responsible for the spill. *


----------



## konradv

Crepitus said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Republican blamed obama for the oil spill
> as for attacking Trump, it would be hypocritical of leftists since they have been bitching every time he tries to do something with people coming into America.
> Ae you now in support of the wall and tighter immigration restrictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's op is this?
> 
> (Wait for it....)
Click to expand...

Some clueless idiot, no doubt.


----------



## White 6

bigrebnc1775 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn.  I don't like trump and don't generally believe in trump derangement syndrome, but your post is a special kind of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TDS is real
> HE OR SHE HAD TO GO BACK TO A 2011 THREAD???? LOL
Click to expand...

Oops.  OK.  maybe there is something to it.  Did not realize the significance of the new life to a 9 year old thread until your post.  I should have known better to even post on it.  I'm out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> Wow.....................the oil well was capped back in 2010, yet Little Retarded Rebecca thinks that it's still leaking because he desperately wants something to blame Obama for.
> 
> Hey Little Retarded Rebecca, might wanna do some more research.  This is from the EPA website.........
> 
> Deepwater Horizon – BP Gulf of Mexico Oil Spill | US EPA
> 
> *On April 20, 2010, the oil drilling rig Deepwater Horizon, operating in the Macondo Prospect in the Gulf of Mexico, exploded and sank resulting in the death of 11 workers on the Deepwater Horizon and the largest spill of oil in the history of marine oil drilling operations.  4 million barrels of oil flowed from the damaged Macondo well over an 87-day period, before it was finally capped on July 15, 2010.  On December 15, 2010, the United States filed a complaint in District Court against BP Exploration & Production and several other defendants alleged to be responsible for the spill. *


Retard from the OP


bigrebnc1775 said:


> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

konradv said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Republican blamed obama for the oil spill
> as for attacking Trump, it would be hypocritical of leftists since they have been bitching every time he tries to do something with people coming into America.
> Ae you now in support of the wall and tighter immigration restrictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's op is this?
> 
> (Wait for it....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some clueless idiot, no doubt.
Click to expand...

I bet you believed in RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA COLLUSION COLLUSION COLLUSION OBSTRUCTION OBSTRUCTION OBSTRUCTION
Like good little TDS warrior


----------



## Crepitus

bigrebnc1775 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Republican blamed obama for the oil spill
> as for attacking Trump, it would be hypocritical of leftists since they have been bitching every time he tries to do something with people coming into America.
> Ae you now in support of the wall and tighter immigration restrictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's op is this?
> 
> (Wait for it....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some clueless idiot, no doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you believed in RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA COLLUSION COLLUSION COLLUSION OBSTRUCTION OBSTRUCTION OBSTRUCTION
> Like good little TDS warrior
Click to expand...

Ok, just for the record:

This clueless moron, bigrebnc1775, revived this dead thread for some reason and minutes later directly contradicted the OP, seemingly not realizing the he himself is the OP. 

He has stuck to his guns, oblivious to the fact that he is arguing against himself, even though i have done everything but rub his nose in it.

It's a special kind of stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Crepitus said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Republican blamed obama for the oil spill
> as for attacking Trump, it would be hypocritical of leftists since they have been bitching every time he tries to do something with people coming into America.
> Ae you now in support of the wall and tighter immigration restrictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's op is this?
> 
> (Wait for it....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some clueless idiot, no doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you believed in RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA COLLUSION COLLUSION COLLUSION OBSTRUCTION OBSTRUCTION OBSTRUCTION
> Like good little TDS warrior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, just for the record:
> 
> This clueless moron, bigrebnc1775, revived this dead thread for some reason and minutes later directly contradicted the OP, seemingly not realizing the he himself is the OP.
> 
> He has stuck to his guns, oblivious to the fact that he is arguing against himself, even though i have done everything but rub his nose in it.
> 
> It's a special kind of stupid.
Click to expand...

Dumbass you might want to check the post date before you lie again


----------



## Crepitus

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Republican blamed obama for the oil spill
> as for attacking Trump, it would be hypocritical of leftists since they have been bitching every time he tries to do something with people coming into America.
> Ae you now in support of the wall and tighter immigration restrictions?
> 
> 
> 
> Who's op is this?
> 
> (Wait for it....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some clueless idiot, no doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you believed in RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA COLLUSION COLLUSION COLLUSION OBSTRUCTION OBSTRUCTION OBSTRUCTION
> Like good little TDS warrior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, just for the record:
> 
> This clueless moron, bigrebnc1775, revived this dead thread for some reason and minutes later directly contradicted the OP, seemingly not realizing the he himself is the OP.
> 
> He has stuck to his guns, oblivious to the fact that he is arguing against himself, even though i have done everything but rub his nose in it.
> 
> It's a special kind of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass you might want to check the post date before you lie again
Click to expand...

I know it's a dead thread.  I'm not sure you did though.  And I'm positive you didn't know it was yours.

Stop trying to cover, man up, and admit you did a stupid thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Crepitus said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's op is this?
> 
> (Wait for it....)
> 
> 
> 
> Some clueless idiot, no doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you believed in RUSSIA RUSSIA RUSSIA COLLUSION COLLUSION COLLUSION OBSTRUCTION OBSTRUCTION OBSTRUCTION
> Like good little TDS warrior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, just for the record:
> 
> This clueless moron, bigrebnc1775, revived this dead thread for some reason and minutes later directly contradicted the OP, seemingly not realizing the he himself is the OP.
> 
> He has stuck to his guns, oblivious to the fact that he is arguing against himself, even though i have done everything but rub his nose in it.
> 
> It's a special kind of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass you might want to check the post date before you lie again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's a dead thread.  I'm not sure you did though.  And I'm positive you didn't know it was yours.
> 
> Stop trying to cover, man up, and admit you did a stupid thing.
Click to expand...

Dumbass you lied when you said I revived a dead thread.


----------



## sealybobo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Republican blamed obama for the oil spill
> as for attacking Trump, it would be hypocritical of leftists since they have been bitching every time he tries to do something with people coming into America.
> Ae you now in support of the wall and tighter immigration restrictions?
Click to expand...

But they did.  It was one of the main arguments Republicans had going into the 2010 midterms.  Pathetic.  They blamed everything on Obama.  Maybe not the spill itself but the handling of it.  Meanwhile Trump is a daily embarrassment and they worship the guy.  He gave the biggest tax breaks in US History in 2018 and 2019 we had 2.3% growth?  Pathetic.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....................the oil well was capped back in 2010, yet Little Retarded Rebecca thinks that it's still leaking because he desperately wants something to blame Obama for.
> 
> Hey Little Retarded Rebecca, might wanna do some more research.  This is from the EPA website.........
> 
> Deepwater Horizon – BP Gulf of Mexico Oil Spill | US EPA
> 
> *On April 20, 2010, the oil drilling rig Deepwater Horizon, operating in the Macondo Prospect in the Gulf of Mexico, exploded and sank resulting in the death of 11 workers on the Deepwater Horizon and the largest spill of oil in the history of marine oil drilling operations.  4 million barrels of oil flowed from the damaged Macondo well over an 87-day period, before it was finally capped on July 15, 2010.  On December 15, 2010, the United States filed a complaint in District Court against BP Exploration & Production and several other defendants alleged to be responsible for the spill. *
> 
> 
> 
> Retard from the OP
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


When I clicked on your Al Jazeera link, it didn't go to a story about the well, it went to a story about the coronavirus.  So, that one isn't working.

When I clicked on your Forbes link, it said the article was no longer there.

So, where are your links to show that the well is still leaking?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

ABikerSailor said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....................the oil well was capped back in 2010, yet Little Retarded Rebecca thinks that it's still leaking because he desperately wants something to blame Obama for.
> 
> Hey Little Retarded Rebecca, might wanna do some more research.  This is from the EPA website.........
> 
> Deepwater Horizon – BP Gulf of Mexico Oil Spill | US EPA
> 
> *On April 20, 2010, the oil drilling rig Deepwater Horizon, operating in the Macondo Prospect in the Gulf of Mexico, exploded and sank resulting in the death of 11 workers on the Deepwater Horizon and the largest spill of oil in the history of marine oil drilling operations.  4 million barrels of oil flowed from the damaged Macondo well over an 87-day period, before it was finally capped on July 15, 2010.  On December 15, 2010, the United States filed a complaint in District Court against BP Exploration & Production and several other defendants alleged to be responsible for the spill. *
> 
> 
> 
> Retard from the OP
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I clicked on your Al Jazeera link, it didn't go to a story about the well, it went to a story about the coronavirus.  So, that one isn't working.
> 
> When I clicked on your Forbes link, it said the article was no longer there.
> 
> So, where are your links to show that the well is still leaking?
Click to expand...

The link was posted in 2011 took you to the story it's not my fought the links no longer exist


----------



## bigrebnc1775

sealybobo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to plug the leak obama?
> No end in sight for oil in the Gulf of Mexico
> Fifteen months after BP's crippled Macondo Well in the Gulf of Mexico caused one of the worst environmental disasters in US history, oil and oil sheen covering several square kilometers of water are surfacing not far from BP's well.
> 
> Al Jazeera flew to the area on Sunday, September 11, and spotted a swath of silvery oil sheen, approximately 7 km long and 10 to 50 meters wide, at a location roughly 19 km northeast of the now-capped Macondo 252 well.
> Breaking News, World News and Video from Al Jazeera
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says
> AP: BP oil not degrading on Gulf floor, study says - Forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Republicans blamed Obama for the BP Oil Spill?
> 
> Well I think we should criticize Trump for how he's handling the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia*
> 
> *Global Markets Fall Sharply As Coronavirus Spreads Past Asia | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Republican blamed obama for the oil spill
> as for attacking Trump, it would be hypocritical of leftists since they have been bitching every time he tries to do something with people coming into America.
> Ae you now in support of the wall and tighter immigration restrictions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they did.  It was one of the main arguments Republicans had going into the 2010 midterms.  Pathetic.  They blamed everything on Obama.  Maybe not the spill itself but the handling of it.  Meanwhile Trump is a daily embarrassment and they worship the guy.  He gave the biggest tax breaks in US History in 2018 and 2019 we had 2.3% growth?  Pathetic.
Click to expand...

obama in no way was attacked like president Trump if the media had done its job instead of being the water boy for obama  may have been impeached for treason.


----------

